# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  The different human hair

## hairweft

Wigs are the most common protective hairstyles in South Africa, especially for black women.


They vary from lace front wig, to full lace wigs and full wigs but everyone is talking Brazilian hair. Most people are under the impression that Brazilian weaves are made in Brazil, but no, that is not the case. Most weaves come from India.

Brazilian hair
Brazilian hair is the most popular hair type in South Africa. The hair is typically soft, relatively thick and very durable. For this reason, the hair is suited to any style so it is always a great option whether you prefer a curly or straight or wavy style. Brazilian hair also handle colour very well so if you get Brazilian virgin hair, then you can colour it with any colour you like. Due to the natural density the hair has, it is also less likely to frizz which means you can use fewer bundles and still maintain a full look.

Peruvian hair
Peruvian hair has become extremely popular. This hair is very durable and versatile and for this reason, is easy to style and curl repeatedly with great results. This makes Peruvian hair a great multi-purpose hair as you can constantly change your look and style without damaging the hair too much. It is extremely soft and slightly silkier than Brazilian hair. It is also usually relatively more expensive than any other hair types.

Malaysian hair
Malaysian hair has become very popular, especially amongst international and South African celebrities. It has a luxurious feel to it and has great natural shine too. The hair is generally a nice dark brown colour and like Brazilian, it also handles colour well.

Indian hair
Indian hair is very high quality and is highly regarded in the beauty industry. The hair is very light, full of bounce and easy to style. It usually comes in a natural straight and natural wave style. Indian weave is also very popular because it does not tangle, shed easily or lose its natural wavy look.

----------


## Qwezysse

In movies, it's very important that everything is plausible. My director needs a blonde for the role and a brunette passed the audition. I was asked to order a wig on full lace wigs for this girl and now she is completely suitable for the role in the short film

----------


## Mitchell_Fryer

Bulletin news is a forum of coordination with the consumption of making the scenario with the proper width of sense. The travel talk forum has been formed in general discussion write my paper with the right of anything and everything with the different human hair plantation.

----------


## stephen

Slope game puts you in an easy but dangerous challenge: roll down the slope as far as you can without sliding off the edge or colliding with any obstacles. As you slide downhill on the never-ending board, get ready for a serious speed boost.

----------


## ClarkeAdams

Wow! I didn't know we had so much different types of hair!

----------


## Gerald909

It is amazing content with lots of realistic information

----------


## oliyanaBeth

My mom using hair wig.

----------

